

8 Reasons Why Google+ Will Beat Facebook in the long run - justatech
https://plus.google.com/117388252776312694644/posts/3WWN8dNDGTt

======
kentbuckle
The link to the actual list: [http://arunshroff.com/2011/08/10/8-reasons-why-
google-will-b...](http://arunshroff.com/2011/08/10/8-reasons-why-google-will-
beat-facebook-in-the-long-
term/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+arunshroff+%28Ideas+%26+Insights+on+Technology+%26+Life+-+Arun+Shroff%29)

------
devonrt
I can't help but feel that the original list skews a little "nerdy" and aren't
really a draw for most people. Some of the arguments are just specious and/or
dubious. Privacy & trust? Facebook's privacy controls are actually more fine
grained than Google+'s and Google's track record with respect to privacy is
just as mottled as Facebook's and includes some higher profile incidents as
well. Did we all forget about the Buzz release? Google ecosystem and a
"blended experience"? There is absolutely no evidence that there is demand for
that and my gut feeling is that there isn't.

The rest of the arguments are just as spurious and the article is, in my
opinion, representative of the tech world's flawed and narrow take on Google+.
It seems like most commentators have let their analyses be skewed by either an
irrational dislike of Facebook or a love of new technology. Neither of these
will drive people away from Facebook or towards Google+. Furthermore, a lot of
these arguments seem, sometimes implicitly, predicated on the idea that
Facebook is just going to stand by and let themselves be steam-rolled by
Google. Google is the underdog here, they have a lot of failures under their
belt in this area and at the end of the day, despite the novelty involved in
binning friends into circles, Google+ is just a Facebook clone.

~~~
ageekyuser
"Facebook's privacy controls are actually more fine grained than Google+'s" >
But confusing and convoluted to the point where most users have no clue what
is being shared vs not. Circles makes it so much easier. Facebook lists were
supposed to do that - but they were hidden away and not very easy to use - so
very few users used them.

------
Hyena
The most important thing about Google+ is that it integrates from the start
platforms that have arisen since the first generation of social media. So
Google+ is Facebook-like and Twittery and bloggy in one package.

But I think this means that G+ might not ultimately be the winner here. The
things it really has going for it is combining models developed by others. The
big winner will come at the very end, when all the small stuff has been
created, and it will be service that combines all the features to become the
one network.

------
r00fus
This is so silly.

It's clear that Google is _not_ playing the same game as Facebook.

What is more likely than Google+ displacing Facebook is that it will prevent
Facebook from making Google irrelevant (social search is a relatively
uncharted frontier).

~~~
Shorel
> What is more likely than Google+ displacing Facebook is that it will prevent
> Facebook from making Google irrelevant (social search is a relatively
> uncharted frontier).

Totally true, it also makes Facebook play a defensive game instead of going
after search as they were going to.

------
ageekyuser
Pretty much agree on most of the points in that blog post + the one that Paul
Allen mentions - the Developer network and APIs will be huge pluses against
Facebook. Again it is the same reason that Apple will eventually lose out to
Android - closed systems/walled gardens and proprietary stuff will always lose
out against open systems that does not restrict users and developers.

~~~
fuzzmeister
"closed systems/walled gardens and proprietary stuff will always lose out
against open systems that does not restrict users and developers."

Do you have evidence for that?

~~~
ageekyuser
Should have qualified that - with Not always but often enough. Consider : AOL
and Microsoft network from the late nineties gave way to the open web; Android
is beating iOS globally in market share (~50% vs 20%).

